# help not sure if my girl is pregnant or not



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi my girl was mated nearly four wks ago now and she has pinked up and nipples are bigger but the last 2 days her tummy doesnt feel as swollen.but she has gone of her food could that be the weather being so hot ??


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

princessa rags said:


> hi my girl was mated nearly four wks ago now and she has pinked up and nipples are bigger but the last 2 days her tummy doesnt feel as swollen.but she has gone of her food could that be the weather being so hot ??


why dont you have a scan done, my girl is 4 weeks, scan didnt cost much, my girl is showing no signs of being pregnant,


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

hopefully the babies will have her eyes they are amazing.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi thanks you i will have a look into having a scan on her..how much does it cost


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

thank you carebear she does have very gd eye colour for a ragdoll


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

princessa rags said:


> hi my girl was mated nearly four wks ago now and she has pinked up and nipples are bigger but the last 2 days her tummy doesnt feel as swollen.but she has gone of her food could that be the weather being so hot ??


My Bluebell has been home for one day and now gone off her food. I agree this warm weather isnt good for them but saying that I am almost off my food too LOL


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

i know she is still eating a little but just laying about sleeping and keeps moving to keep cool...but she doent want me touching her stomach


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

WHAT are you lot on about?? Heat?? Sun?? It's been peeing down here on and off all bloomin day .... I've been contemplating knitting jumpers for the cats lol. Gotta love Glasgow eh? 

Is this her first litter? They sometimes don't "pink up" as obviously during their second or subsequent litters. You'll probably find that if she is pregnant, she'll expand that waistline almost overnight at around the 5 week mark and start looking pregnant. If she's not pregnant, I wouldn't have thought it'd be too long before she calls again. I'd be tempted to keep the cash and give her another week to see what happens - scan later if there's still doubts. Scans here cost approx £35.

Good luck and let us know how she's doing!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

sootisox said:


> WHAT are you lot on about?? Heat?? Sun?? It's been peeing down here on and off all bloomin day .... I've been contemplating knitting jumpers for the cats lol. Gotta love Glasgow eh?
> 
> Is this her first litter? They sometimes don't "pink up" as obviously during their second or subsequent litters. You'll probably find that if she is pregnant, she'll expand that waistline almost overnight at around the 5 week mark and start looking pregnant. If she's not pregnant, I wouldn't have thought it'd be too long before she calls again. I'd be tempted to keep the cash and give her another week to see what happens - scan later if there's still doubts. Scans here cost approx £35.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how she's doing!


haha its been really hot here for a few days now well in the 20c lol its her first litter and she has deffo pinked up but i will leaver her a wks or so and she because she normally call every 6wks for 8days so i will have to wait and see thank you


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hiya 

Well I think she may well have come into call again if she is not pregnant. My girl also called about every 6 weeks for a good week or so. That was until she had been with Monty at Em's. The first try wasn't successful as she got too stressed at Em's and she came out of call almost straight away.

She pinked up slightly then start acting odd at the 2 week mark, but then overnight she came into call again. This time even stronger than before ... actually probably her strongest yet. I think she knew what was happening having met the randy Monty 

Maybe take her to your vet for an examination. He might do a scan, but they should be able to feel 'something' by now just by feeling around. At least it would put your mind at rest.

Good luck!

By the way, my girl ... in fact my girl and all the kitties are feeling the heat. They keep flopping where ever they are and just falling asleep :lol: It looked like a kitten graveyard earlier today


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Bluebell back from the stud 3 days now, Been mated 8 times and still calling like mad between sleeps in this weather. When is she going to go off call or is she just a nympho after my neutered persian who is not interested any more now she has been to stud lol


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi im taking my girl to the vets 2day 2 have a scan so fingers cross its ok and im just over reacting:frown:


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Good luck Princessa! I hope your girl Does turn out to be pregnant. I wonder if your vets provide scan pictures?? I'd love to see them if you get them. My vets offer the option of a strip of scan pictures for £5 extra .... Unfortuneately, the only time I've scanned is when one of my girls had an infection at 7 weeks and was losing the babies  I'd have decided to get the pictures if the circumstances were different.


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Good luck at the vets Princessa


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi all gd news mercy is pregnant with defo 2 maybe 3 kittens she wouldnt stay still for a picture lol but im am very happy now just me worrying to much:thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yay! Great news  Now get on with the excitement


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi jo i will lol ive told emma that she is pregnant as storm is the daddy he is i gd lad....


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oooh I love Storm ... This was almost 2 years ago! (when I was first getting into pet portraiture, so don't laugh  )










I remember him well. It was almost impossible to get him to sit up for a photo :lol: Such a laid back cuddly cat! Loves his fuss 

You will have handsome kitties on the way for sure!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

thats a really gd pic of him i tried to take some of him when i had him with me a few days but it was impossible but he look lovely


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh he came to stay with you?  I think Em's boys are cooking up ways to get free holidays with a girl on their arm! Monty had to come and stay with us for a few days as Rilly really didn't do well at Em's, she got very stressed.

However once at mine I witnessed the pair of them at it 16 times over a few days :lol: Randy pair.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

what randy little buggas mercy didnt do well either at emmas she was there 2days and she was coming off her call i think the stress of being in a strange place.emma said she didnt think they had done anything at hers coz there was no hair in the pen but when i got them at mine there wasnt hair after they did coz i saw them a few times but storm like to do the deed at nite lol but he has done well


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: The little buggers. I'll have to tell Em she has conspiring toms 

The same thing happened with Rilly, she was there 2 days and came out of call to! It could also be that she was so used to being an only cat since we got her, that she just didn't like being around all those cats. I bet she would do much better second time around. Although I loved having Monty here ...

What am I talking about, I'm getting Rilly spayed ... no really I am! ....


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> :lol: The little buggers. I'll have to tell Em she has conspiring toms
> 
> The same thing happened with Rilly, she was there 2 days and came out of call to! It could also be that she was so used to being an only cat since we got her, that she just didn't like being around all those cats. I bet she would do much better second time around. Although I loved having Monty here ...
> 
> What am I talking about, I'm getting Rilly spayed ... no really I am! ....


lol i think your right about the toms....well mercy was stopping but as soon as i got them back here and she saw my neuter birman oscar who she adores she started to flirt again the tart..ahh are you going to have a litter from the two girls you are keeping then?poor rilly she will feel sorry for her self after the op


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

*She aint having no op!!!! *

Lovely male & female raggies, what colours are you expecting I could look at my chart but cannot find it atm.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

princessa rags said:


> lol i think your right about the toms....well mercy was stopping but as soon as i got them back here and she saw my neuter birman oscar who she adores she started to flirt again the tart..ahh are you going to have a litter from the two girls you are keeping then?poor rilly she will feel sorry for her self after the op


Yeah I think I will, not sure who yet, but one of them  Rilly will be fine :lol:



mellowma said:


> *She aint having no op!!!! *
> 
> Lovely male & female raggies, what colours are you expecting I could look at my chart but cannot find it atm.


:lol:

Stop it :crying:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

mellowma said:


> *She aint having no op!!!! *
> 
> Lovely male & female raggies, what colours are you expecting I could look at my chart but cannot find it atm.


im expecting MALES:cream points,cream bicolours,blue points and bicolours FEMALE:blue tortie points,blue tortie bicolours,blue point and blue bicolours so a nice mix really


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

princessa rags said:


> im expecting MALES:cream points,cream bicolours,blue points and bicolours FEMALE:blue tortie points,blue tortie bicolours,blue point and blue bicolours so a nice mix really


Oh I would love a nice blue tortie, preferably a nice bicolour, I love the torties.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah i like the torties my girl is a blue tortie bicolour.im not keen on seal torties points its to much..but i always love blues


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

princessa rags said:


> yeah i like the torties my girl is a blue tortie bicolour.im not keen on seal torties points its to much..but i always love blues


No I don't like the seal torties points, I do like a nice blue tortie point too but has to be in a nice pattern IYKWIM ? I almost bought one but too many lines the same as my boy.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

mellowma said:


> No I don't like the seal torties points, I do like a nice blue tortie point too but has to be in a nice pattern IYKWIM ? I almost bought one but too many lines the same as my boy.


IYKWIM?????what does that mean lol


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

if you know what I mean. sorry


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

lol yeah i know what you mean....


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

my girl is doing my head in lol she is being very vocal this morning waking me at 3.45 am


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

My bluebell has only stopped calling during the day but also is very vocal at 3.30 am a week after being mated 8 times. She stares out of the back door window all the time. I think there is a tom cat around at night and she can see him. She is becoming a right nympho LOL


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Now if it is not enough for her to call in the middle of the night she started flirting with my neuter this morning and he has actually tried to mate her. We have now had to keep them separated again. I do hope she is prgnant but will have to be patient for another two weeks to see if she pinks up


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

silverhorse said:


> Now if it is not enough for her to call in the middle of the night she started flirting with my neuter this morning and he has actually tried to mate her. We have now had to keep them separated again. I do hope she is prgnant but will have to be patient for another two weeks to see if she pinks up


lol Oh the joys! Can you believe one of my girls when in season actually tried to jump onto the males back....talk about role reversal, perhaps she was trying to show hm what to do.


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

mellowma said:


> lol Oh the joys! Can you believe one of my girls when in season actually tried to jump onto the males back....talk about role reversal, perhaps she was trying to show hm what to do.


Cats never stop to amaze me you never know what they are going to do next.Bluebell escaped into the garden this morning and Hunter the male was in his run. All I had to do was look where he was staring and sure enough there she was hiding under a big bush with the tip of her tail stickin out for me to grab and haul her back inside


----------

